# Ahoy from Melbourne



## Stu Lloyd (May 9, 2018)

Just saying hi, didn't even know this forum was a thing until I recently saw the whole Daniel James/Hans Zimmer controversy, LOVE IT! Life's boring without dramas ay?! 

Anyway, don't know what else to say, looking forward to reading through some threads and listening to people stuff. I work in the video games industry, however only do music as a hobby, I might try to do it professionally one day, but for now, I just enjoy it.

Here's my sounds from over the years if anyone's keen, cheers!


----------



## elpedro (May 9, 2018)

Stu Lloyd said:


> Just saying hi, didn't even know this forum was a thing until I recently saw the whole Daniel James/Hans Zimmer controversy, LOVE IT! Life's boring without dramas ay?!
> 
> Anyway, don't know what else to say, looking forward to reading through some threads and listening to people stuff. I work in the video games industry, however only do music as a hobby, I might try to do it professionally one day, but for now, I just enjoy it.
> 
> Here's my sounds from over the years if anyone's keen, cheers!



Welcome aboard Stu!Tracks sounds very cheerful! I'm Peter from Canberra ...


----------



## Stu Lloyd (May 9, 2018)

elpedro said:


> Welcome aboard Stu!Tracks sounds very cheerful! I'm Peter from Canberra ...


Cheers Pete! Do you have any tracks I can check out?


----------



## elpedro (May 9, 2018)

Stu Lloyd said:


> Cheers Pete! Do you have any tracks I can check out?


Nothing much at the moment, working up a new batch of stuff at the moment Stu..


----------



## fretti (May 9, 2018)

Stu Lloyd said:


> Just saying hi, didn't even know this forum was a thing until I recently saw the whole Daniel James/Hans Zimmer controversy, LOVE IT!


Please don‘t bring that back up kept me up at night all the time to read the posts there
Other than that: welcome aboard!


----------



## Stu Lloyd (May 9, 2018)

fretti said:


> Please don‘t bring that back up kept me up at night all the time to read the posts there
> Other than that: welcome aboard!


Haha, I'm just watching DJ's follow up vid now, what a pissa, who needs Netflix


----------



## gregh (May 9, 2018)

hi from Brisbane - nice tracks #waaaa


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (May 9, 2018)

Melbourne here also  Hello.


----------

